
The Gospel in Brief - feross
https://blog.licensezero.com/2019/06/13/gospel-in-brief.html
======
AnimalMuppet
License zero is "the gospel"? Sounds like someone's got a bit carried away
with their inflated self-importance...

~~~
kemitchell
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Gospel_in_Brief](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Gospel_in_Brief)

